# exterior door plans



## rsk (16 May 2018)

can anyone point me to plans for an exterior pattern 10 door and frame? In particular I am interested in detailing that gives good weatherproofing and sealing
cheers


----------



## dzj (16 May 2018)

Before uPVC doors became popular, I made a lot of patio doors of the French and Pattern 10 variety.
Some were traditional, some sliding, some tilt and turn. In those days, hardware manufacturers would print in their catalogs the recommended vertical/ horizontal cross-sections of doors best suited to their product. I remember Roto did this for their range of products, some Italian companies also. I imagine there is a similar practice in the UK.
HTH


----------

